# Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!



## Der Boris (20. Juli 2009)

Moin!
Wer kann mir Adressen für Schiffe geben die mit 10-12 Personen zum Wrackangeln Fahren?
Suche für Oktober noch ein gutes Boot für eine schöne Tour!
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

moin,

ich würde es mal mit der Valkyrie in Stellendam versuchen. Hier wir im Juli

Bestell mal schöne Grüße von Jan

Gruss


----------



## angel-andre (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

die ms tender in lowersoog macht sowas auch.  bietet sogar 3 tagestouren an mit übernachten auf dem schiff. dabei gehts richtung engand runter auf leng lumb und co.........

die ms dageraad ebenfals lowersoog macht auch wrackfischen.


----------



## muz660socke (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

von Den Helder fährt ein absolutes Hammerteil. Ist aber nicht ganz günstig die Geschichte. Schau mal unter  " hetsop.nl" mit den drei w davor. #6 Der Dampfer fährt mit bis zu 12 Personen.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*



angel-andre schrieb:


> die ms tender in lowersoog macht sowas auch. bietet sogar 3 tagestouren an mit übernachten auf dem schiff. dabei gehts richtung engand runter auf leng lumb und co.........
> 
> die ms dageraad ebenfals lowersoog macht auch wrackfischen.


 
Die Tender ist aber nicht gerade klein,..,da passen 25 bei Mehrtagesfahrten rauf......Und das es bei den 2 oder 3 Tagestouren Richtung England auf Leng und Lumb geht, bezweifelt ich,..,erstens ist die Nordsee max 45 Meter tief,..,und zweitens war bei unserer Mehrtagesfahrt England sicherlich nicht das Zielgebiet...



muz660socke schrieb:


> von Den Helder fährt ein absolutes Hammerteil. Ist aber nicht ganz günstig die Geschichte. Schau mal unter " hetsop.nl" mit den drei w davor. #6 Der Dampfer fährt mit bis zu 12 Personen.
> Gruß, Gerd


 
jau, der ist gut...

Gruß


----------



## muz660socke (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

jau, der ist gut...

:q:q:q
Gruß Gerd

Gruß[/QUOTE]


----------



## esgof (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

hallochen

Versuche es mal hier mit
1.  ...www.zeevissers.com
2.  ...botenverhuur
3.  ...kleine charters

anklicken.Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich dich direkt hin verklicken kann.Viel spaß wie sagt man bei der qual der wahl.
Wenn du wissen möchtest wie die so sind gib mal den Namen von dem Boot was du dir aussuchst bei youtube oder im board ein.

Gruß ESGOF


----------



## muz660socke (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

esgof hat recht. 
Youtube ist eine super Idee. Hätte ich auch darauf kommen können. Gib einfach mal hetsop ein und die Sache läuft.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Der Boris (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

Haben uns jetzt die Valkyrie gechartert, wer kann mir ein paar Tipps zum Angeln auf Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch am Wrack verraten? Welche Schnur, Pilker oder Gummi, bevorzugte Ruten..

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## esgof (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL zum Wrackfischen für ca 10-12 Personen gesucht!*

hallo boris
...gute Wahl
Als wir das letzte mal drauf waren lief es auf die rot gelben gummi oktopus patanoster  garniert mit wurm ziemlich gut kannst auch auf dem boot kaufen.Keine Pilker oder drillinge ab machen dann je nach drift zwischen 100 bis 300 gramm die seiten arme mit wurm und muschel coctail .Habe es nicht für möglich gehalten aber das letzte mal ging sogar 80 gramm jig mit gummifisch super bis ich einen hänger hatte :v
Ich kann dir nur raten nimm von allem genug mit leider viele hänger aber auch immer wieder schöne fische die alles entschädigen.
Kannst ja mal berichten wie es war wir sind wieder am 5. 12.:vik: auf der valkyrie hoffe mit schönen bildern und bericht.
gruß ESGOF


----------

